# Hardscape Bonding



## 84Reasons (6 Sep 2019)

I need to know the best product to affix my hardscape when I do my re-scape. 
As its a re-scape I can't really wait for the product to harden like the JBL product seems to need, and I'd like to have it so the stone isn't moving as well as the wood not floating from the get go. I'll put stones on the wood if I have to but I'd rather have it looking as it should from the start.

Any suggestions are welcome. Thank you


----------



## soggybongo (6 Sep 2019)

you could try cigarette filters (not menthol though) and runny superglue (not gel) sets like rock, also will set in a few seconds and cure within a few mins


----------



## 84Reasons (6 Sep 2019)

soggybongo said:


> you could try cigarette filters (not menthol though) and runny superglue (not gel) sets like rock, also will set in a few seconds and cure within a few mins



is superglue safe for flora/fauna?


----------



## David Cherry (6 Sep 2019)

Cyanoacrylate super glue is plant an fish safe


----------



## soggybongo (6 Sep 2019)

84Reasons said:


> is superglue safe for flora/fauna?




hope this helps you out mate


----------



## 84Reasons (6 Sep 2019)

David Cherry said:


> Cyanoacrylate super glue is plant an fish safe


Good to know! 



soggybongo said:


> hope this helps you out mate



ah thanks mate, will take a gander

I've also come across this, does anyone think this will work? 
https://www.pond-planet.co.uk/pond-...FZLly0xNNdYxrBQGx_nXs17jCasyxV-0aAvDnEALw_wcB


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Sep 2019)

This works I've used it today and fillipe oliveira used it last week at aquarium gardens works really well 


84Reasons said:


> I've also come across this, does anyone think this will work?


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Sep 2019)

did this with the oase foam today


----------



## 84Reasons (6 Sep 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> View attachment 127306 did this with the oase foam today


Looks lovely mate! Is that the frodo stone?
Did it harden quickly? Easy to conceal?


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Sep 2019)

Its millennium stone and yeah about half hour to go hard and you can fill gaps and it's so secure nothing is moving


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Sep 2019)

This it it finished all done today


----------



## Kalum (7 Sep 2019)

Any idea what the foam is like to remove after? 

Sounds like a good option but would hate it to stain or be unable to remove it cleanly after to reuse the stone and wood


----------



## 84Reasons (7 Sep 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Its millennium stone and yeah about half hour to go hard and you can fill gaps and it's so secure nothing is moving



Oh it says it hardens instantly on the can, I suppose 30 mins is when it's at its rock solid state rather than just hard? I'd imagine by the time I've used it and then planted 30 mins would have passed anyway.


Jayefc1 said:


> This it it finished all done today View attachment 127313



Looks great pal! No rising wood haha.



Kalum said:


> Any idea what the foam is like to remove after?
> 
> Sounds like a good option but would hate it to stain or be unable to remove it cleanly after to reuse the stone and wood



This is a good point!


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Sep 2019)

84Reasons said:


> Oh it says it hardens instantly on the can, I suppose 30 mins is when it's at its rock solid state rather than just hard? I'd imagine by the time I've used it and then planted 30 mins would have passed anyway.


It expands then hardens I found it best to let it expand then push it onto the gaps with your fingers but use gloves as no my fingers where  black lol


Kalum said:


> Any idea what the foam is like to remove after?


I'm not really sure but a good I've got it off my fingers easy with nail polish remover
Would imagine it can easily be removed the same way as long as you give them a good wash after
Any bit you can see after you can just cut away when its hardened and then all I did was super glue plants over them


----------



## 84Reasons (7 Sep 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> It expands then hardens I found it best to let it expand then push it onto the gaps with your fingers but use gloves as no my fingers where  black lol
> 
> I'm not really sure but a good I've got it off my fingers easy with nail polish remover
> Would imagine it can easily be removed the same way as long as you give them a good wash after
> Any bit you can see after you can just cut away when its hardened and then all I did was super glue plants over them



Good to know haha. Is it quite intrusive then? I'd mainly be using it to stick rocks together on top of each other, and then wood on top of those rocks.


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Sep 2019)

Yeah it doubles in size


----------



## 84Reasons (7 Sep 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Yeah it doubles in size


Okay mate cheers. Definitely something to consider. May put it at the back of the wood and rocks so it's not visible.


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Sep 2019)

I used half a can and every thing is stuck together with it but all from behind so mostly not visible and covered with soil


----------



## GlenD (7 Sep 2019)

In my marine days we use Deltec Aquascape construction Putty (Rock Grey), or other types of two part resin/putty.


----------



## 84Reasons (7 Sep 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> I used half a can and every thing is stuck together with it but all from behind so mostly not visible and covered with soil


Does the one can come with everything you need? thinking about getting it for my re-scape this friday, only issue I think I'll have is that I have no access from behind, but should be able to work with it!


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Sep 2019)

I had no access from behind either and yeah all in the one can


----------



## 84Reasons (7 Sep 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> I had no access from behind either and yeah all in the one can



nice one, cheers


----------

